# USPS



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

What a joke........


Sent a few envelopes to my niece and nephew on 12/8/2020 first class, they still haven't received them. Tracking had it not moving for the first 10 days now it's on the move but going in the wrong direction. They are less than 1 hour away from me ,i could have walked it to them by now.

Im now hearing its just not me and there are tons and tons of letters, packages that are not being delivered.

In my opinion, The US postal service has been getting worse and worse every year, and its now time for a big overhaul of that system, someone needs to be held accountable.

Sorry for the rant

Happy New Year


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I ordered lures off here on the 14th an hour away they've been stuck in cleveland since then also not moving 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Your not alone. I had packages with presents I ordered dec 3rd and didn’t make it until after Christmas. Sat in Cleveland for 14 days not moving at all. They are blaming it on corona according to my local post office (excuses). The girl there told me semis were lined up for days not being unloaded because they are so far behind. I agree a complete overhaul needs done!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Cleveland Post office was really screwed up this season. I sent a card to my mother 4 miles away. Took a week. I rec'd my Duluth Trading Boxers yesterday that I ordered before Thanksgiving. They arrived at the Cleveland Post Office December 4th.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The postal service has been in a downward spiral for years. The postal service as a whole is not efficient or motivated. It’s not going to get any better.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

There a been a few reports on Cleveland local news about the delays. Had like 20 semis sitting outside a Cleveland sorting facility. Said each truck might have to wait two days. No wonder the USPS loses like 1B a year and has been doing that for several years. I agree and overhaul is needed.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The overhaul that is currently going on is mostly responsible for the delays and you want another one?
They closed all the mail sorting centers and are now sending mail to the big regional ones like Cleveland.
So a letter mailed from Akron to Akron now goes up to Cleveland before making its way back to Akron after several days. 
It used to go to the Akron sorting facility and be delivered the next day.
And again, the USPS isn’t losing money. Congress mandated they fund 75 years of pensions in 10 years. Don’t like it? Talk to you congressmen and senators. They are the ones that created this mess. 
Also be informed instead if just whining in a fishing site.


----------



## ukpaul57 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sell it to Jeff Bezos (AMAZON) .. they are brilliant at logistics.. We turned over space travel to private enterprise and can travel to the international space station in six hours ,, so why does the usps take 10 days to move a xmas card 12 miles.
i would use carrier pigeon rather than the mail service if available


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Guess that hit a nerve. I wasn't trying to offend anyone. And I don't feel I need to research and call elected officials. As stated it's a fishing site and guys are just sharing there experience & opinions. My experience is. 
#1 I used to live in parkman ohio. Most of parkman townships mail handled by middlefield or garrettsvile PO. Parkman village had an old small PO that they leased. They wouldn't renew lease because of building condition so it closed for several years. Good move in my opinion. Low and behold this past summer up goes a new PO on adjacent property serving parkman village, zip code 44080. Drumroll for the population of parkman village ... 88 people. Doesn't seem like a wise decision. 
#2 I have a gift ordered on Dec 8th for daughter & son in law. They still haven't received. Like others have said, they are also waiting long periods for packages. 
How long did pony express take back in the day ? Wasn't it like 7-10 days coast to coast.
# 3 I want the USPS to succeed because said son in law starts a new job there shortly


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i ordered an item off ebay, was supposed to be here 2 days ago. i bought the item from a guy in penn. and i checked the tracking number and its been in kansas city for 4 days, hell i should just drove over there and picked it up.....2 hr. drive


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> The overhaul that is currently going on is mostly responsible for the delays and you want another one?
> They closed all the mail sorting centers and are now sending mail to the big regional ones like Cleveland.
> So a letter mailed from Akron to Akron now goes up to Cleveland before making its way back to Akron after several days.
> It used to go to the Akron sorting facility and be delivered the next day.
> ...


 I agree with what you said completely about the shutting of local distribution facilities having a impact. I live In small town about 600 people and it has certainly affected mail delivery times. So if how they rehauled the system doesn’t work they need to do something else to figure it out, right? Or just continue to piss in the wind? I don’t think you need to start the new year being a *** and telling people to be informed and not to whine on a fishing site that’s for sure. Your not perfect I guarantee that so get off your high horse or just keep mouth shut if you don’t have anything nice to say.. In 2021 let’s all be nicer to people, mind your own damn business, be respectful and quit putting down others for whatever reason.....if you didn’t like what the O.P. or others wrote move along that simple no need to drag your negativity into it.


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Spent most of my adult life and raised my kids in Berea. Son is at Bowling Green and wasn’t coming home so I had coffee from a shop in Berea sent to him. $20 for the coffee and $9 to ship 2 day priority. Bowling Green is 113 miles west of Berea. Berea to Indianapolis to Detroit so far in 16 days. It’s traveled 630 miles and it’s still 83 miles from BG😂😂🤣


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

It's not just the holidays, I've had several utilities bills arrive after their due date!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I remember my dad dressing to carry his route as if he were dressing for church. Sharply pressed clean shirt and pants, polished shoes, clean shaven. Knew and spoke to everyone on his route.
Take a good look at the carried you see today! Look like thugs. 
A chain is only as strong as its weakest link..,,


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

have to agree with you there specwar, but im lucky i have had the same mail lady for 5 years and i wont say shes a looker but i try to greet her at the mailbox as much as i can....lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

They purposely hold stuff off, like if you order something and it says 7 to 10 days to get it, it will have a shipping label made and sit there for 4 days...why can't something arrive early?
Or if something does seem to be arriving early they hold it at a facility which may be 20 minutes from your house until it is closer to the estimated arrival time at your address...


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

1 Cleveland 2 Canton 3 Youngstown 4 SW part of state 5 Toledo there you go problem solved Oh get rid of PMG


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

justbobber said:


> Spent most of my adult life and raised my kids in Berea. Son is at Bowling Green and wasn’t coming home so I had coffee from a shop in Berea sent to him. $20 for the coffee and $9 to ship 2 day priority. Bowling Green is 113 miles west of Berea. Berea to Indianapolis to Detroit so far in 16 days. It’s traveled 630 miles and it’s still 83 miles from BG😂😂🤣


kinda like those train cars loaded with garbage just keep passing them around because nobody wants it


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The big problem is that they keep closing all the smaller sorting facilities. They closed ours down in Toledo, and if I wanted to send a letter across the street, first it had to go to Detroit, then come back. Two weeks. Then I heard, but I'm not positive on this one, that they're no longer going to Detroit, But to Cleveland. Twice as far. If that's true that would help explain 20 semis sitting unloaded in Cleveland.
I ordered my Daughter an Instapot from Walmart, which two of them just love by the way, if anyone was thinking of getting one, Ordered it around 2 or 3 in the afternoon, and by noon the next day it was on my back porch. Definitely time to privatize the USPS


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i ordered a set of pocket knifes off ebay on the 19th dec with a delivery date of 24th dec from topeka to dayton. they arrived on the 23rd - a day early.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you privatize the USPS expect a stamp to go up to $1.50 and continue to go up every year. 
They got to have increased profits and margins every year. 
Then you’ll really see whining threads like King-Fish🙄🤣.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I have car parts that have been “in-transit” forever and nobody can give me an answer (supplier or postal service).


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Postal service has been slow here in canton too. I have only had one issue with a mail carrier though. He was a piece of ****. Tried telling me them PICKING UP outgoing mail from houses was a courtesy and not part of their "job". Said they only had to pick mail up if there was mail to be delivered. Me him and his supervisor had a not so nice conversation. I'm glad I'm not on his route now. Wether he got fired or moved who cares.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ukpaul57 said:


> Sell it to Jeff Bezos (AMAZON) .. they are brilliant at logistics.. We turned over space travel to private enterprise and can travel to the international space station in six hours ,, so why does the usps take 10 days to move a xmas card 12 miles.
> i would use carrier pigeon rather than the mail service if available


Oddly enough it is Amazon, and their delivery agreement with the USPS, that has caused most of this problem we are experiencing right now. USPS had their hands full with regular mail and then they entered into deal with amazon that flatly left them overwhelmed and overburdened. In our industry you would be surprised how much USPS is still relied upon for delivery of legal docs and we are feeling it too. We have contracts out there that were sent to contractors at the beginning of December that have yet to arrive and, in some cases. the work covered by those contracts is well underway. Im curious, and a bit concerned, as to whether they will be able to pull themselves out of this current hole. It is possible that we may never receive all of the parcels that we all have circulating, or parked out there.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Mailed a manila envelope from Painesville to Akron Dec 14, they sent it to Grand Rapids Mi and it finally got to Akron Dec 26. It's not a matter of slow, it's a matter of stupid. Smaller post offices who get their mail out of Cleveland each day have been complaining for years about slow sorting and movement of mail. My carrier is supposed to get the mail at 6am at local office to deliver, he tells me that some days they sit around til 10am before truck from Cleveland arrives, then they load out for delivery. He does not care about the overtime, he just wants to do his job and go home. Its not rocket science so what is Cleveland doing with the mail ???


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They need to hire people that will ACTUALLY work and force the ones they have to start. I had a package they lost and when I went to the branch to check on it the older gentleman that finally brought me my package bluntly told me that most of the people there don't care and won't take the time to try to do their job. He walked to the back and picked up my box and came to the front without being asked. The branch postmaster wouldn't even respond to my request. He told me she doesn't know how to even look. I currently have 5 packages in the system and no date of delivery is given.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Redheads said:


> What a joke........
> 
> 
> Sent a few envelopes to my niece and nephew on 12/8/2020 first class, they still haven't received them. Tracking had it not moving for the first 10 days now it's on the move but going in the wrong direction. They are less than 1 hour away from me ,i could have walked it to them by now.
> ...


I heard that they are checking USPS for Drugs one drug they will never find there is Speed


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Redheads said:


> What a joke........
> 
> 
> Sent a few envelopes to my niece and nephew on 12/8/2020 first class, they still haven't received them. Tracking had it not moving for the first 10 days now it's on the move but going in the wrong direction. They are less than 1 hour away from me ,i could have walked it to them by now.
> ...


My grandma sends my dad 250$ cash for his birthday every year(bad idea) and he got it after 40 days PA to OH


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I ordered fishing gear 12/12/20 and it has been sitting in TN for two weeks


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hmm I wonder if they thought we were not going to have Christmas this year? I wonder if they had enough heads up that they may have personnel issues with the demand of the job? I wonder if they had any data or look back historically and learn from past mistakes when they were called upon to deliver the services they are designed to do? Hmm I just wonder! ..lol...


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> If you privatize the USPS expect a stamp to go up to $1.50 and continue to go up every year.
> They got to have increased profits and margins every year.
> Then you’ll really see whining threads like King-Fish🙄🤣.


Wasn’t aware I was whining about anything. Simply was saying if you get a 6-8 business day delivery should be able to do there job and was responding to O.P too ok let him know he was one of many having the issues. If they have to raise prices to be more efficient and such I have no issue at all. Keep thinking you know everything about everyone. Did I hurt your feelings for pulling your card on it? The more of your post I read the name LEWZER fits you well.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought something off a gentleman on another website. I mailed him a check and he mailed me my item on 12/6. 

He received the check earlier this week. My item has been sitting in Cleveland for about 10 days now. 

I also received a billing statement 4 days after the bill was due this month. 

Gotta love it


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Done responding and derailing thread. My original purpose was to tell OP he’s not alone in delayed packaging. That’s all. My apologies to anyone who assumed or took it other ways.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

King-Fish said:


> Done responding and derailing thread. My original purpose was to tell OP he’s not alone in delayed packaging. That’s all. My apologies to anyone who assumed or took it other ways.


no apologies needed some people on here not mentioning names will jump all over you grouchy Old women lol


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

I have an internet business and we ship out about 1200 parcels a year. Until recently USPS was really good. A lot of times better then UPS, especially on smaller packages where they are cheaper than UPS. In the last few weeks USPS has been awful. I have claims with them for losing a lot of my packages. One guy I did business with said he had over 30 USPS claims in the last week alone. Hopefully they get everything straightened out. Every International package we send out goes USPS because UPS is extremely pricey on oversea parcels. I would hate to lose that part of our business.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

As a third party logistics company, earlier this week we had picked up a full load of USPS mail from Columbus to have it delivered into Toledo and then downtown Cleveland. Driver got to Toledo and was turned down after backing into dock because they didn't want to offload their stuff just to load him back. So he wasted an hour at that facility. Mind you, they could have just unloaded him in 20 minutes and he would have been on his way to Cleveland. After bickering around for an hour and a half, they told just him to go to Cleveland. He gets to Cleveland and waits 17 hours in a dock along with 15+ other trucks.. slow slow slow. People are moving around like sloths. No one is saying anything to the drivers. All while the employees are just screwing around on their phones and joking. The driver keeps checking in every couple hours with no update. Finally, one of the managers tells him that he can go to a Twinsburg or Hopkins location where he will not have to wait. He chooses to go to Hopkins and after several hours gets unloaded and is rolling to the next location. Mind you, after 19 hours and burning through the drivers HOS!! Oh and cancelling two loads that were missed by appointment on Tuesday. After the driver checked in on Monday at 1930 he checked out at 1430 the following day. Theres only one word for this. Pathetic. 

Happy New Year OGF family!!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

* Ey3FrenZ *that makes my soul bleed!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> HOS!!


just curious as to this abbreviation


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

All Thumbs said:


> just curious as to this abbreviation


The drivers hours of service. Only allowed so many driving & on duty hours per day.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I bought an item from a guy north of Akron That was shipped December 8th. Did not receive it until December 24th.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> The overhaul that is currently going on is mostly responsible for the delays and you want another one?
> They closed all the mail sorting centers and are now sending mail to the big regional ones like Cleveland.
> So a letter mailed from Akron to Akron now goes up to Cleveland before making its way back to Akron after several days.
> It used to go to the Akron sorting facility and be delivered the next day.
> ...





Lewzer said:


> If you privatize the USPS expect a stamp to go up to $1.50 and continue to go up every year.
> They got to have increased profits and margins every year.
> Then you’ll really see whining threads like King-Fish🙄🤣.


yes, i do think another overhaul is needed......when paying for a service and you get nothing in return then there's a problem. If you don't understand that then you become part of the problem.

As far as stamps going up i really don't care.......I paid much much more for multiple envelo[ps that didn't need much more than one individual stamp and that didn't work out either.

This is one service that i will not be disappointed to see go away due to technology


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like this MESS would be calling out the Natl Guard(to help break the bottle neck) worthy! We're getting bills asking for $40/45 Late fees!! Try to call the collectors, they have no regard/empathy with the mail problem!! Stupidos!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I just hope they get my payment to Verizon here soon that I mailed on the 15th!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep..USPS-SUCKS


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ordered Christmas presents for kids on Nov. 27th. Arrived in Wickliffe OH on Dec.17th. Sat there for two weeks and they are now sitting in Grand Rapids Michigan lol! Very angry at first, now a big joke. I will try like hell to avoid USPS from now on.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ordered a new coat for our son, made it all the way to our post office in Avon, now somewhere in Pennsylvania. WTH?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

just got my 1st class Christmas card from my mom. sent on Dec 21. well, we are about a 9-hour drive apart...

do we really need USPS delivered daily and 6-days a week - 7-days if you include that they now deliver packages on Sunday. i could easily get along with 1-day/week and would be happy to just have 2-days/week delivery. and that includes my business mail... nothing comes in the USPS that is that important. if it is important - why the sheriff or other courrier shows at the door and you have to sign for it...


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

The driver was amazed at the quantity of mail and Christmas packages that were on the floor and in the bins that still have to go out...yikes!! Give FedEx or UPS a try next time..


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the reason I now pay all my bills online. By the time I was getting a statement, I had a week or less to mail in the payment. Knowing that it was going to take at least two weeks for my check to get somewhere, every bill I paid was late , even if I paid it as soon as I brought the mail in. Not good for your credit.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I paid almost $27.00 to send an insurance payment priority mail express. Guess what? It got there the next day. Sad that first class mail can't be delivered in the same. manner.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They need to take the phones away like most other employers MAKE them work not chat or play on the phone


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I’m a mail carrier in Stark county, and this Christmas season has been far and away the toughest, and it wasn’t really because of the volume it was definitely 2 reasons. Ups/fedex have predetermined contracts with the larger companies to either ship or pickup parcels once they reach those contracts the rest falls back on usps(so long as parcels are legal to ship through usps), and secondly coronavirus was an excuse that a lot of employees have taken advantage of and caused us, nationwide, to be extremely short handed. I’ll tell you long days are common during December, but the amount of employees working 12,13,14 hour days you would not believe. In our defense in previous years if you would pay close attention a lot of the priority pkgs actually arrive early. I agree post office definitely needs to change their business model, but it should never go away or privatize. You’d be surprised how much a mail carrier truly cares about the people on his/her route.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

snapper said:


> I’m a mail carrier in Stark county, and this Christmas season has been far and away the toughest, and it wasn’t really because of the volume it was definitely 2 reasons. Ups/fedex have predetermined contracts with the larger companies to either ship or pickup parcels once they reach those contracts the rest falls back on usps(so long as parcels are legal to ship through usps), and secondly coronavirus was an excuse that a lot of employees have taken advantage of and caused us, nationwide, to be extremely short handed. I’ll tell you long days are common during December, but the amount of employees working 12,13,14 hour days you would not believe. In our defense in previous years if you would pay close attention a lot of the priority pkgs actually arrive early. I agree post office definitely needs to change their business model, but it should never go away or privatize. You’d be surprised how much a mail carrier truly cares about the people on his/her route.


SisnLaw works in P.O. somewhere by Norwalk. Comes down to not enough people.. they was out on Corona sick list. Sometimes patience is needed. We are so use to Email and instant satisfaction.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

WELL FELLOW OGF I GUESS ALL THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT ON THE FLIPPING USPS LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

snapper said:


> I’m a mail carrier in Stark county, and this Christmas season has been far and away the toughest, and it wasn’t really because of the volume it was definitely 2 reasons. Ups/fedex have predetermined contracts with the larger companies to either ship or pickup parcels once they reach those contracts the rest falls back on usps(so long as parcels are legal to ship through usps), and secondly coronavirus was an excuse that a lot of employees have taken advantage of and caused us, nationwide, to be extremely short handed. I’ll tell you long days are common during December, but the amount of employees working 12,13,14 hour days you would not believe. In our defense in previous years if you would pay close attention a lot of the priority pkgs actually arrive early. I agree post office definitely needs to change their business model, but it should never go away or privatize. You’d be surprised how much a mail carrier truly cares about the people on his/her route.


I totally agree with the fact that a mail carrier truly cares about the people on his/her route. and its not their fault once they receive items they deliver But to have packages sit at a facility for weeks at a time with out moving is unacceptable


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

snapper said:


> I’m a mail carrier in Stark county, and this Christmas season has been far and away the toughest, and it wasn’t really because of the volume it was definitely 2 reasons. Ups/fedex have predetermined contracts with the larger companies to either ship or pickup parcels once they reach those contracts the rest falls back on usps(so long as parcels are legal to ship through usps), and secondly coronavirus was an excuse that a lot of employees have taken advantage of and caused us, nationwide, to be extremely short handed. I’ll tell you long days are common during December, but the amount of employees working 12,13,14 hour days you would not believe. In our defense in previous years if you would pay close attention a lot of the priority pkgs actually arrive early. I agree post office definitely needs to change their business model, but it should never go away or privatize. You’d be surprised how much a mail carrier truly cares about the people on his/her route.


Now this is total BS. I watched the Seinfeld episode when Newman was off from delivering the mail, and Jerry took over his route for a week. And Newman got in trouble cause Jerry was getting the mail to the correct addresses over 60% of the time. And a normal mail carrier only gets it to the correct address 40% of the time. lol just kidding of course
I retired form UPS this past March, and met 2 mail ladies that ran the same route that I did pretty much every day. I can attest to them caring about there jobs and there costumers. Just like with UPS, the only people the costumer will see is the person that is delivering the package or mail. We are the last person to get the merchandise. we can only deliver what gets to us. It isn't our fault that something that was ordered didn't get in our possession. lol


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Mailed two packages on a Monday. One took 5 days to Fresno, Ca the other took 3 weeks to Huntsville Al. Sent a package to Indiana on the 17 of December from Avon Lake. Akron finally processed it on the 25th. Only took two weeks total to get there. I imagine will see our Fish Ohio pins sometime I May.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

mokabe said:


> Mailed two packages on a Monday. One took 5 days to Fresno, Ca the other took 3 weeks to Huntsville Al. Sent a package to Indiana on the 17 of December from Avon Lake. Akron finally processed it on the 25th. Only took two weeks total to get there. I imagine will see our Fish Ohio pins sometime I May.


may of 2022 still waiting on my masters from 2019 and 2020


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Our Landlord lives less than a mile away, but prefers the check be mailed. That check, going from North Canton, OH TO North Canton, goes by way of CLEVELAND, then back to North Canton! Could someone please explain the logic & cost effectiveness of THAT?
BTW, I will say that our mailman, Brian, is as good as it gets! Kudos to him.

Mike


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ohiotuber said:


> Our Landlord lives less than a mile away, but prefers the check be mailed. That check, going from North Canton, OH TO North Canton, goes by way of CLEVELAND, then back to North Canton! Could someone please explain the logic & cost effectiveness of THAT?
> BTW, I will say that our mailman, Brian, is as good as it gets! Kudos to him.
> 
> Mike


There is no logic in it! Just like everything else controlled by the government!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Saw this in the newspaper today...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

SNAP cards must be sent electronically,or some would be screaming to defund the postal service.

This system is broke and is a complete joke, why isn't the media all over this ???


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

You really can't blame this mess on the employees, it's congress that created this mess. They've allowed delivery services like FedEx, UPS, DHL etc to move in on USPS thru deregulation and let them skim the cream. They're not required to deliver to small unprofitable cities the way USPS does. They're losing a lot of revenue because of the internet too, I bet few of us buy first class postage stamps like we used to, it's so much easier and cheaper to just use bill pay nowadays. It was a way to beat USPS employees down to size and pave a path for privatezation


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

been getting Christmas cards post marked in November, a couple of them over 6 weeks out ... I know several that I sent by the 10th still haven't arrived 10-12 miles from me ... I had to go to the bank last week with last months bill and have them look up my CC account because the bill I usually have and paid by the 15th still hasn't arrived and the payment would be late on the 5th  I did vast majority of my Christmas shopping online, along w/some gun parts for me  and a few were USPS but most of them were shipped UPS or FedEx or Amazon has their own and those were all fairly prompt, but wife ordered me a hand held Marine Radio the day after Thanksgiving and still don't have it ... congressman and senators don't give a rats butt about us, if you're expecting them to fix anything let me know where I can get some of what you're smoking 

CC bill came today, 5 Jan, I'll probably get another one next week ...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

USPS is a **** show. My wife ordered a gift for her daughter at the end of Nov. and its somewhere in the postal system still. She tracks it every day and it sat for almost 3 weeks, then moved and sat for another week. I quit asking about it. 

I ordered a gift for my dad from a sports shop in Pittsburgh. It ended up in the next town over from me, went back to PA, then to another sorting facility in PA, and finally to my post office. The place I ordered it from was an hour and a half drive away and it took 9 days when shipping was supposed to be 3-5 days.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

Got a stereo wiring harness adapter off Ebay and it was shipped the next day but sat at the post office for 8 days,they closed the sorting department here in Dayton and I think our mail goes to Columbus and then to where its supposed to go.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No wonder the Post Office is broke, I ordered coverall. Pants from Cabela’s before Christmas, so far they have been in Ohio, then Michigan, then Ohio again, the Kentucky,and I’m not sure where they are now. They won’t cancel my order so I will be watching where they go tomorrow. So much for express delivery.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Package sent from California went to Vegas sat there for 3 days. Finally arrived in Illinois was there for a week and then was sent back to Vegas took 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

So far since december 14 a package that was about an hour away from me went to cleveland for 2 weeks. Then to Detroit for a week now back at the same facility in cleveland and no updates. Almost a month and it's gone 500 miles to come 50 miles insanity.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> SNAP cards must be sent electronically,or some would be screaming to defund the postal service.
> 
> *This system is broke and is a complete joke, why isn't the media all over this ???*


Answer to highlighted question: *Because the media is just as broken as the post office!!*
Mike


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It's not just the USPS. I get my yearly vehicle registration sticker thru the mail, have been for YEARS. I sent my payment in on 10/14/2020, i still haven't received my 2021 stickers.
So i go to my online checking account this morning and discovered that the check i wrote in the middle of Oct. was just cashed Monday!
Go figure. My plates are expired by over a month.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Could you imagine the chaos the United States Postal Service goes through. they deliver packages for FedEx and UPS I have had my mail carrier drive by my house sometimes two three four times a day. They definitely need to fix the pricing for delivering packages for FedEx and UPS they charge Amazon a certain price to send it then they ship it through the United States Postal Service at a cheaper rate they're making money for doing hardly anything at all


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
I can't be the only one.
Good luck


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
> Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
> I can't be the only one.
> Good luck


I just got my sale ad from Bass Pro that expired before I got it Lol and still waiting on Gear that was ordered 12/17/20 You must be the only one LOL


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea I just got some coupons that expired two days before I got them. Actually not too many problems only one package still lost out there out of about 75 we ordered for Christmas.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The only time I had an issue with USPS was when I ordered something from the east cost. it took three weeks. For two weeks it sat in some warehouse in Md. Otherwise I've receive mail in a timely fashion.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
> Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
> I can't be the only one.
> Good luck


Knock on wood. Our mail lady does good job.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea I just got some coupons that expired two days before I got them. Actually not too many problems only one package still lost out there out of about 75 we ordered for Christmas.


lol I guess I shouldn't complain 3 out of four arrived within 3 weeks Forth one still stuck in Ohio may see it in the spring in time for the crappie


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Knock on wood. Our mail lady does good job.
> [/QUOTE
> once it finally reaches local post office mine does too but getting it here is the problem


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
> Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
> I can't be the only one.
> Good luck


I just got a Christmas card today. Post marked 12/18. They are a silky smooth operation.


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Well I wrote to every politician and USPS person I could find
Not only are card gifts and bills arriving late payments are as well
Credit card is on hold now 
Wait till it starts affecting credit scores 
I was told to give the card company my routing numbers and they could take payment directly out of my account 
Then who covers it when my check finally arrived and bounces 
They gotta get this fixed


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
> Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
> I can't be the only one.
> Good luck


Garhtr, I generally have good experiences with the usps too. We have a pretty good mailman here, so I'm sure that helps. Have friends and family that don't have such luck and always experience delays. 

Any big organization is going to have problems. I'd suggest complaining if you're experience is negative, and giving positive feedback when your experience is good. Maybe someone will listen eventually. 

I know I owe ours a good review, so I'll look around to see if the usps has an option to do so. Being a government run organization, they probably don't accept feedback either way lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> I just got a Christmas card today. Post marked 12/18. They are a silky smooth operation.


You musta forgot his Christmas Tip


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lol, it was a card from the ceo of the company. He doesn’t need a tip from me.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

garhtr said:


> Mailman in my area seems to be on the ball, I order flies and fly fishing supplies from Oregon and California biweekly or at least every month-- arrive in 4-6 days like clockwork.
> Also got all my Christmas cards on time ???
> I can't be the only one.
> Good luck


I know my postal workers. I see them often but not that often. but when they tell me that and I see them driving by my house I believe what they tell me.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Haven’t received my last two issues of outdoor news and a monthly magazine that used to come on the 15th like clockwork. Also many bills and monthly statements are late. 
Seems any government run agency flows like molasses. Never any rush!


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

My bills seem to be on time but everything else is not.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

like i posted in an earlier post, i ordered an item off of ebay dec. 25 and it was comming from p.a well it has been in kansas city for 8 days.up until about 3 months ago everything i would order online was here on time or a little early, 2020 was a strange year and it got worse as the year went by. there is something bigger going on that we dont know about....thats just my opinion so go easy on me


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Some mail seems to take forever. Then again if I order from Midway USA UPS delivers it in 1-2 days. Private sector vs a government run program?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Also think someone in our local PO reads my outdoor mags and then delivers them. Show up at all different times of the month. Some are even dog eared and have page corners tabbed over!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Upland said:


> I just got my sale ad from Bass Pro that expired before I got it Lol and still waiting on Gear that was ordered 12/17/20 You must be the only one LOL


I got a flyer from Bass Pro Shop last Saturday it had expired on the 16th of December brought it into my buddy's garage to show him and then I seen the date yeah


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

But hey Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

When go to a UPS hub and see crates / boxes marked for USPS. That then go to your local post office and it has priority over other mail to be delivered. I have seen the crates / boxes at the UPS hub and ask my postmaster about it and was told that when a UPS truck shows up that mail / packages has got to go out the same day as received?? Know wonder UPS get's delivered on time and USPS get's delayed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Like I said, I haven't had any issues... Lucky I guess.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We pay all of our bills online, except 2, the mortgage and the city utilities. We never got a mortgage statement for January, but yesterday the one for February showed up...lol. We know the account # so its not a big deal and it was paid on time. The city utilities are another issue. It changes monthly and you need the statement to pay the correct amount. Last statement showed up the day before it was due, the utilities office is literally 5 blocks from my house. We usually get that bill about 10 days before its due. So either the city sent it late or USPS drug its feet delivering it.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Same here, never got my January mortgage bill. It usually arrives around the 20th of each month. Good thing I pay online


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

U.S. Post Office’s Northern Ohio District delivered 28.8% of first-class mail on time ahead of Christmas week


Small businesses in northeast Ohio have experienced post office mail delays throughout and after the holiday season.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim white said:


> I got a flyer from Bass Pro Shop last Saturday it had expired on the 16th of December brought it into my buddy's garage to show him and then I seen the date yeah


I just got a Bass Pro ad where the sales expired on 12/24.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lil' Rob said:


> I just got a Bass Pro ad where the sales expired on 12/24.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That makes two of us! Lol. Wife seen it and so oh great I am sure you need something, I said not unless you can turn back time! Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

USPS just delivered a lure I sold ebay on Dec 6th. Still have one lure is transit since December 3rd. All other items delivered! My January sales have been delivered already.


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

USPS finally delivered a priority mail package I mailed Nov. 25 , 2020 -- Saturday 1/9/21. It sat 35 days in Cleveland Dist. center untouched per tracking before getting lost again in the system. Mailed another one from Ohio to Maine went to Minnesota first??


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Guess I'll see how well the package I just sent out arrives, in a timely manner....Columbus to n east Ohio.... Will follow progress with the tracking number , mailed yesterday, delivery Tuesday??


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I had an item coming from USPS, a jacket... e-mail this morning from vendor said it arrived last evening at 9PM. Checked and nothing on porch. E-mail also said to check the bushes??? Nope, nothing in the bushes but frost. Surely a jacket was not stuffed inside my mailbox? Yup, sure was.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


>


Does not involve you


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, the last 4 (that's right, four) items that were shipped to me via the USPS arrived very quickly. Three of my most recent purchases were lures from Ebay sellers & they all arrived between 3 & 6 days. I had a member here (Thanks Drm50) mail me some grips on Friday via Priority Mail & they arrived the very next day. My service over on the east side of Ohio has been very good recently. Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Monday I mailed checks to pay bills...By Fri they were all cashed.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I had 3 things shipped to me through USPS last monday and all arrived on Friday, they came from various areas of the country too. My wife is still waiting on her package though from late Nov/early Dec, latest update is that its in Ohio somewhere..LOL


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Monday I mailed checks to pay bills...By Fri they were all cashed.


its the digital age. You can do online bill pay for basically any service now


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

G.lock said:


> It's not just the holidays, I've had several utilities bills arrive after their due date!


X2


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> its the digital age. You can do online bill pay for basically any service now


Fairfield County Property taxes takes cash or check. I can go through an online merchant however there's a charge. Cheaper to put 50 cent stamp. Other checks were to various family members for birthday/xmas.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

montagc said:


> Well duh, theres no logic in mailing something to a guy a mile away. When mailing, it goes into the rest of the post and is sorted at the closest facility. Your landlord is at fault here not the USPS. You think they should drive it right from your house to his? How is that more efficient?


I believe your reply to me was unwarranted, condescending, & you're assuming to know a lot more than you do.
1) It is perfectly logical when mailing is requested for sorting/depositing purposes by a man who is often working far from home for extended periods of time. 2) Since you know it all, HOW is my Landlord at fault? & 3) I never hinted that the PO should drive it right over. I just see no savings for mail within an area (city, county, etc) to be sent 3 counties & 50-60 miles away & back again.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

a


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

montagc said:


> It was warranted, when you post on a public forum, you can expect opinions that don't match yours. How you feel about it is on you.
> 
> Your point make no sense. It is much more efficient for local mail to go through the same automated centers that non local mail goes through. There are no more trucks or people needed to do so. Sorting mail locally would necessitate all kinds of local office with people or machines doing the sorting and would be inefficient.


Gee, That would mean creation of JOBS, no one wants that. Sad world anymore..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

montagc said:


> It was warranted, when you post on a public forum, you can expect opinions that don't match yours. How you feel about it is on you.
> 
> Your point make no sense. It is much more efficient for local mail to go through the same automated centers that non local mail goes through. There are no more trucks or people needed to do so. Sorting mail locally would necessitate all kinds of local office with people or machines doing the sorting and would be inefficient.


 Your post is asinine. Our post office office used to have an in town drop slot and an out of town drop slot. All in town mail was sorted in house and delivered next day, out of town went to a sorting facility. How does it make sense to send mail a few hours away to be sorted, just to have it sent back a few days later to be delivered? USPS is inefficient because they created their own bottlenecks by sending everything to a few sorting centers. There is zero reason for my city utility bill to go from my town, to PA, then back to my town to be delivered, taking 5 days when it used to take 1.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Notified the package I sent has delayed delivery date now, and doesn't say where in transit it is like in the past, it would every time scanned..... columbus to N eastern ohio
Priority mail


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Your post is asinine. Our post office office used to have an* in town drop slot and an out of town drop slot. All in town mail was sorted in house and delivered next day, out of town went to a sorting facility*. How does it make sense to send mail a few hours away to be sorted, just to have it sent back a few days later to be delivered? USPS is inefficient because they created their own bottlenecks by sending everything to a few sorting centers. There is zero reason for my city utility bill to go from my town, to PA, then back to my town to be delivered, taking 5 days when it used to take 1.


This is the way our mail drop boxes are currently set up in both Amanda and at the main post office in Lancaster.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*WARNING:
There have been political and 'politically leading' posts edited on this thread with warnings sent.
Further infractions will result in the guilty party/party's being rewarded an extended vacation.
Consider this the FINAL WARNING!!!*


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

montagc said:


> Hope your mail gets there on time!



Always has and hopefully always will. My rural carrier is the best of the best....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not necessarily the Post Office fault... but my brother passed in July of 2019.. I filed a "Request for Prompt Assessment Under Internal Revenue Code Section 6501(d)" in Oct. 2015 when I was granted fiduciary powers. Monday, I received my response from the IRS. They are returning my request...as they need more proof.. I guess a Death Certificate is not enough. Although its year and half later.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Redheads said:


> What a joke........
> 
> 
> Sent a few envelopes to my niece and nephew on 12/8/2020 first class, they still haven't received them. Tracking had it not moving for the first 10 days now it's on the move but going in the wrong direction. They are less than 1 hour away from me ,i could have walked it to them by now.
> ...



***UPDATE*

Still hasn't moved.

After a call to the post office where i sent it from the lady said its probably stuck somewhere...........no $hit !.........where ?..........I don't know............why, i paid for tracking ?

She then asked if i wanted to resend and try again?...........no !

She then stated that they hope to be all caught up by the end of the month.

I guess its time for me to get used to sending money through one of the APPS............that's rude we will lose our jobs if everybody did that 

You cant make this crap up


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

montagc said:


> Lots of fragile feelings in here lately.
> 
> Its logistical efficiencies. Its not about the speed of individual pieces. Whats the marginal cost of local mail going to a regional sorting center? It's a hell of a lot less than the cost of running a local office. If USPS did it your way everywhere it would cost a lot more to get a letter one mile down the road. I bet you all would complain about that too though lol.


So its more efficient to ship local mail all over the country? How much fuel and time to do that ?My carrier says that when the mail comes out from Cleveland they then sort it to each carriers route before they leave for delivery. It would be easy to keep mail in same area at that post office. Yes any mail going out of area should go to the big sorting centers. The problem is not your carrier or little post office, its the sorting centers who slow it down.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

1 day late from projected estimate delivery..... mailed Saturday right before closing , didn't expect it to go far over the weekend ..... no complaints by me , and the receiver seemed pleased


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a package coming from Alabama, shipped two days ago, been scanned 5 times already. Still sitting in Mississippi, talk really moving some stuff!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Placed an order to California on12/6/20 and received it on 1/12/21 First Class Mail. Maybe since holidays are over things will get back to normal.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

montagc said:


> Sorting slows down the process, but you want it sorted twice, locally then regionally?


They have to sort it twice no matter where it is. The problem is the regional sorting places are not sorting it properly just sending it on to another sort place. My better half had package from out of state make it to Cleveland the a few days ago, now it went to Pennsylvania, there is no reason it did not get on truck to us in Painesville, why ship it out of state again.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

montagc said:


> Yeah, that seems dumb. There may be a legit reason for it or it could have been a mistake. Probably due to the many reasons already spelled out in this thread and others. It has no bearing on a local sorting argument though.
> 
> It still doesnt make sense to sort things twice on their way into the "core" of distribution, when one sorting does the same job for less money. No common carrier can send a letter from here to California without charging you more $0.55. If you want local mail sent more quickly, pay a local courier, or expect stamp prices to increase again.


I have to correct my statement. IT started in California, then went to Florida to Cleveland and then Penn and as of this am its now in Youngstown. There is no way this makes any sense and your statement is BS.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

montagc said:


> I can explain it to you over and over, but I can't understand it for you. Sorry man.





montagc said:


> I can explain it to you over and over, but I can't understand it for you. Sorry man.


Your explanation is totally wrong. They are just plain stupid and lazy.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

UPDATE ................still hasn't moved

The wife mailed some gift cards to friends in Minnesota on Saturday and it made it today.

My guess is they are pulling off the top of the pile.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I shipped a package to Illinois and it took 37 days to get there.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I received a package from Idaho on Tuesday. It was shipped Friday! It arrived 2 days earlier than they originally said. Now, on the flip side, I still have received my mortgage statement for this month


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Received another Christmas card yesterday. Post marked dec. 15th.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Received a new rod from fish USA yesterday via USPS. Don't usually have problems with damages from them but unbelievable that they left this on my porch like this.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

WOW.........I know it's not USPS but proof they all have issues. Amazon delivered to me an open empty envelope and took a picture of it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Received a new rod from fish USA yesterday via USPS. Don't usually have problems with damages from them but unbelievable that they left this on my porch like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cr__!! Is that second green thing the rod tip bent over??


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The Cabelas Christmas sale add came in the mail yesterday. Good thing I didn't need anything on sale!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Lil' Rob said:


> Holy Cr__!! Is that second green thing the rod tip bent over??


Yep. It wasn't attached but I'm very surprised at small piece stayed with the package.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, I’ve had rods delivered to me that way before. But they have to deliver them to you so you can contact the company for a damage claim and get a return label. They won’t just ship them back on their own.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

The postal service is BROKEN.
It's time to hold the electors responsible.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Got a Bass Pro Sales flyer in the mail today (Jan 21). I need to hurry the sales good Dec 10 to 16.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I received a Christmas gift that was shipped on December 15 from Mississippi via "priority mail" yesterday. I still have a package that I returned on December 4th that has been stuck in Tennesse since December 7th.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Waiting on a package now. Was shipped 2 day priority from Columbia Sation, Oh to Bloomingdale, Oh on the 13th. Package got to Cinci on the 18th and as near as I can tell it is still in Cinci !!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

No more work ethic,always excuses,with more and more make it easier technology it seems we as humans we are going backwards.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

UPDATE
Good news,,,,,Received email confirmation the package was delivered today at 4:03pm

Bad news.........it was not


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Well the journey is now over....

After paying the $ 7.32 for first class delivery with tracking my niece and nephew finally received the package today.

A quick MapQuest search says it was a 54minute drive and 29.5 miles away with the fuel cost of $1.92

After 49 days its finally at its destination, our USPS should be proud of their accomplishment.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

When people stop ordering toilet paper and bottled water off Amazon because they're to lazy to go shopping, then you can get stuff on time.
Trust me, my neighbor is a mailman and he bitches constantly about all the crap he has to lug to peoples door steps.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

"chillin" said:


> When people stop ordering toilet paper and bottled water off Amazon because they're to lazy to go shopping, then you can get stuff on time.
> Trust me, my neighbor is a mailman and he bitches constantly about all the crap he has to lug to peoples door steps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


I don’t have an issue at all with people ordering stuff from amazon. The issue is the postal service not the people ordering tp from amazon. When it’s cheaper and you don’t have to go to the store I sure wouldn’t call that lazy. Smart shopping in my opinion. Ups doesn’t have a problem getting amazon shipments to us on time.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

bobk said:


> I don’t have an issue at all with people ordering stuff from amazon. The issue is the postal service not the people ordering tp from amazon. When it’s cheaper and you don’t have to go to the store I sure wouldn’t call that lazy. Smart shopping in my opinion. Ups doesn’t have a problem getting amazon shipments to us on time.


Then go ahead and be a smart shopper. 
You can wait in line just like the 75 cars at Chic Fil A cuz they're to lazy to pack they're lunch. 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not sure what chic fil a has to do with usps. I'll continue being a smart shopper. You sound like you are having a grumpy day. I hope it turns around for you.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. Be a smart shopper. Buy Chinese and no worries about your MAIL mans back. Im sorry, your grocery delivery mans back. 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure what the relevance is?
Those 75 people aren't sitting in line 30 min because it's smarter or cheaper. It's because they don't wanna do anything. L A Z Y

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chick-Fil-A is busy both inside and the drive thru, the drive thru by me is so efficient its faster to wait in the longer drive thru line than to go inside. its not being lazy, its because some people only have so much time on their lunch break they have to chose the faster way to get a chick fil a sandwich if they want that for lunch. We just got a new Cane's in our area and i like it a lot, their drive thru is pertty effecent as well. I do wish we had zabys in ohio. 

The shipping industry as a whole is having issues getting stuff shipped in time. This has to do primarily because of covid, but also we have a huge trucker shortage. Ive had issues with USPS, UPS, and FedX. Is what it is.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

"chillin" said:


> Yes. Be a smart shopper. Buy Chinese and no worries about your MAIL mans back. Im sorry, your grocery delivery mans back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


Give me a break. The only person that is lazy is your buddy the mailman. The company he works for (usps) has a contract with amazon. If he can’t handle delivery some toilet paper he needs a different job. The days of just sitting in your vehicle opening
those heavy lids on the mailbox’s are over. Exercise is a good thing. I’m getting out of this conversation with you now. Smh.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I had no idea that you could hurt your back carrying tp....sounds to me like he’s just lazy.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

We’ve had the same mailman last couple years. Mail never gets here till 530-6 afternoon. I can always tell when he’s off sick or otherwise because mail will get here 230-3


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. Only so much time for lunch so you sit in the drive thru and wait. Get real bruh. 
And my neighbor is retiring this year. He was delivering mail before Amazon was even in the picture. 
I'm sure you would feel the same way if someone gave you an extra 3 hours of work a day.
Oh and common sense tells me it's the cases of bottled water that kills his back, not the TP. But common sense isn't exactly common anymore. 
I only have a short period of time for lunch tomorrow so im going to make it tonight and take it with me. Then i don't have to drive anywhere to get it and i actually save time and money. 
I'm outta here before i catch someone's stupid.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Chillin, it’s time for your Valium take a couple of them then chill out


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone else hungry for Chic-fil-a??


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Redheads said:


> UPDATE
> Good news,,,,,Received email confirmation the package was delivered today at 4:03pm
> 
> Bad news.........it was not


  😎


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Received a Christmas card yesterday from the SIL that was postmarked Dec,12th. She lives in the next city over.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I've probably had 30 packages rolling in the last two weeks. Like 8-10 were USPS and moved very quickly and on time. They seem to be back on track and working through the backlog we all seen on the news.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, live in Ohio, my friend lives in western N.Y. About 300 mi. apart. Yesterday, I received his christmas card. It was stamped. Buffalo N.Y. 13 Dec 20. What is going on here.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My monthly magazines are still running about two weeks behind their normal dates of delivery. 
other packages seem to be running on time though


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

threeten said:


> My monthly magazines are still running about two weeks behind their normal dates of delivery.
> other packages seem to be running on time though


I wouldn't hold your breath,, By the time those magazines make it to you "bush" maybe back in style


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Sounds like some local news investigators are asking for answers to what happened and why people are still waiting for mail.
The postmaster wont answer any questions and is avoiding the media,

Although i do not like the media for obvious reasons,some of these investigators seem to do a good job


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Sounds like some local news investigators are asking for answers to what happened and why people are still waiting for mail.
> The postmaster wont answer any questions and is avoiding the media,
> 
> Although i do not like the media for obvious reasons,some of these investigators seem to do a good job


I believe someone needs to give some answers to why everything is running so far behind! No reason people should still be receiving stuff that was mailed in December in February, should have been there long ago.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Was watching the news this evening and it seems like the problem is only getting worse.
Some local Ohio residents are receiving mail that is addressed to be delivered to different states and even Canada.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, just received a Christmas card about two weeks ago, post marked 13 Nov 2020. Only had to go about 300 mi.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

My last 2 FedEx have been "delivered" to the incorrect address or something. I havent got it it the 1st time and always have to open a case. This latest one is a $200 package. Better find it or I'm raising hell! At least in all my USPS shipments, they arrive.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One guy and a boat said:


> I've probably had 30 packages rolling in the last two weeks. Like 8-10 were USPS and moved very quickly and on time. They seem to be back on track and working through the backlog we all seen on the news.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


That's been my experience. I've ordered a few things online, always select the least expensive shipping option, and everything has arrived in the time specified. Seems to be a cooperative effort between UPS and the USPS.



FOWL BRAWL said:


> Sounds like some local news investigators are asking for answers to what happened and why people are still waiting for mail.
> The postmaster wont answer any questions and is avoiding the media,
> 
> Although i do not like the media for obvious reasons,some of these investigators seem to do a good job


I don't know about the new guy, but the old guy was trying to save money by cutting hours, especially OT. The USPS loses money like crazy! Postal workers at the local PO said that they have 7 sorting machines in house, but were only allowed to use 4 of them, and they couldn't clear the mail using just 4 machines with no OT. So, there was a backlog of mail every single day!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

it's amazing that a government agency w/practically unlimited funds can't hold a candle for efficiency to the privately owned companies doing the exact same thing ... we got Christmas cards until early Feb. ... our mail gets here after 5P way more often than before, a couple weeks ago I went out at 6:30 and no mail so figured it was one of those days, but in the morning there was mail so it came some time after that ... how is it that UPS, FedEx and Amazon are able to deliver what is probably a higher per carrier work load faster, better, more reliably and cheaper  it's remotely possible that it's because the private companies have something to lose and those employees can be dismissed for poor performance as opposed to lifetime job security if you just show up ... was in my local post office last week ... 8-10 people in line, 1 person at window, taking her time chatting away while the line keeps growqing ... then a second person shows up .... buuutttt wait, it was time for the first one's break, so off they went, leaving still a single person to handle a growing line of folks ... but it was break time, can't miss that  I'd bet that wouldn't happen at UPS ... can't think of a valid reason why there were dozens of trucks sitting around the Cleveo facility for DAYS at Christmas and I guess the local postmaster can't either because he's refused to even talk to any reporters, saw a blurb on tv of him blowing them off and driving away when they ambushed him in the parking lot looking for answers ... it's because there aren't any good ones, he'd just be trying to justify his bloated compensation for poorly managing another government program that sucks, post office needs to adapt business model of private companies ...


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> it's amazing that a government agency w/practically unlimited funds can't hold a candle for efficiency to the privately owned companies doing the exact same thing ... we got Christmas cards until early Feb. ... our mail gets here after 5P way more often than before, a couple weeks ago I went out at 6:30 and no mail so figured it was one of those days, but in the morning there was mail so it came some time after that ... how is it that UPS, FedEx and Amazon are able to deliver what is probably a higher per carrier work load faster, better, more reliably and cheaper  it's remotely possible that it's because the private companies have something to lose and those employees can be dismissed for poor performance as opposed to lifetime job security if you just show up ... was in my local post office last week ... 8-10 people in line, 1 person at window, taking her time chatting away while the line keeps growqing ... then a second person shows up .... buuutttt wait, it was time for the first one's break, so off they went, leaving still a single person to handle a growing line of folks ... but it was break time, can't miss that  I'd bet that wouldn't happen at UPS ... can't think of a valid reason why there were dozens of trucks sitting around the Cleveo facility for DAYS at Christmas and I guess the local postmaster can't either because he's refused to even talk to any reporters, saw a blurb on tv of him blowing them off and driving away when they ambushed him in the parking lot looking for answers ... it's because there aren't any good ones, he'd just be trying to justify his bloated compensation for poorly managing another government program that sucks, post office needs to adapt business model of private companies ...



I hate to say it or even believe it but ...................................Get used to it ,Its not going to get any better


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

baitguy said:


> it's amazing that a government agency w/practically unlimited funds can't hold a candle for efficiency to the privately owned companies doing the exact same thing


This is every government agency and pretty much the government as a whole. What rock have you been living under? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Smitty82 said:


> This is every government agency and pretty much the government as a whole. What rock have you been living under? 🤣🤣🤣


yeah, and a big part of the problem is nobody gets on their A$$ about it ... can't go hurting peoples feelings I guess  is it a big surprise that they're all unionized and can't be fired for anything less than multiple felonies ... laugh, maybe not even that, tenure is a beautiful thing 🤬 they should let Ed Gallek or Triv loose on them, let them interview and the interviewees must answer the questions or lose job and prosecute for lying ... now that would be must see entertainment


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, its not getting any better thats for sure. Made an order from Amazon, 2 of the 3 things arrived in 2 days. The 3rd has been sitting in NJ for 4 days and hasn't moved. Always seems to be the blue states where my packages get hung up, Oregon, Illinois, New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania have all had my packages sit at least a week before moving if thats the departing USPS facility.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Gotta laugh, I just received a 3 day priority mail. It was stuck in Miami for 15 days and arrived 23 days later. I was able to track it though.


----------

